# مراحل تصنيع البلاطة السيراميكية



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

مراحل تصنيع البلاطة السيراميكية باختصار
عبارة عن ملف Doc حوالي 50 كيلو بايت مضغوط
بس فيه المفيد انشاء الله
مسموح بتداوله Soft Copy والاستعانة به
ولكن لا اسمح بطباعته او التعديل فيه
كل واحد وضميره . امانه تسأل عنها يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون.

اتفضلوا وادعو لي

لا اله الا الله​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا

ونلتزم بما طلبته مشكورا جدا


----------



## Mu7ammad (12 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....

تم اضافة نسخة من الملف يصعب التعديل عليها
وفى انتظار تعليقك اخى الكريم

والله ولى التوفيق
​​


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (12 يناير 2008)

Mu7ammad قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....​
> تم اضافة نسخة من الملف يصعب التعديل عليها
> وفى انتظار تعليقك اخى الكريم​
> والله ولى التوفيق​


 
لك بالغ شكري وتقديري اخي الكريم ولكنني قد حولتها الي صيغة PDF ولكن ابيت رفعها لانها بطيئة اثناء تقليب الصفحات وكفاءتها لم تعجبني فابيت ان اشق علي اعضاء المنتدي الكرام الذين اثق فيهم
ولك بالغ تقديري وشكري مرة اخرى
ولاعضاء المنتدى وافر التحية والاحترام 

لا اله الا الله


----------



## بحار العلم (13 يناير 2008)

الاخ كصطفى لقد حاولت تنزيل الملف لكنى فشلت برجاء التاكد من صحة الرفع ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م مصطفى حماده (13 يناير 2008)

بحار العلم قال:


> الاخ كصطفى لقد حاولت تنزيل الملف لكنى فشلت برجاء التاكد من صحة الرفع ولك جزيل الشكر


 
انا جربت انزله شغال تمام فين المشكلة
حاول مرة ثانية

لا اله الا الله


----------



## بحار العلم (16 يناير 2008)

مجهود طيب والى الامام


----------



## aiham88 (16 يناير 2008)

الف شكر الك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (16 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mhem (26 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و ربنا يبارك فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed samei (25 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم مشكووووورعلى هذا الجهد


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (25 فبراير 2008)




----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 فبراير 2008)

حقا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## مش لاقي (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير أخونا مصطفى وننتظر منك المزيد .


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

100000000000 شكر يااخي وبارك الله


----------

